# Exotic query



## oreo1 (Jun 25, 2010)

Not to cause a stir, but why aren't we allowed exotics or unnative reptiles in aus, but the US (for example) are allowed OUR natives, which would mean they are exotics over there...? It doesn't make sense and isn't fair, but then again not a lot is


----------



## Lewy (Jun 25, 2010)

It makes perfect sense and is totally fair.. Its all to do with our Eco system and quarantine control you only have to look at other exotic animals that have been introduced in to our country like cats, cane toads, fox's only to name a few. These few animals alone have taken a huge toll on our ecology never alone adding more.. People should be proud of our custom laws and the stunning animals we already have here in Australia

Lewy


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 25, 2010)

true not much here is we have many rules and regulations sure we would all love some of the snakes available in the us ball pythons and boas there cheap there too.But with our custom laws the way they are there to worried they may have some sort of desease im sure theres plenty here smuggled illegelly


----------



## slim6y (Jun 25, 2010)

I think the USA has made a mistake with their 'exotics' - especially when you look at Florida. 

It's unlikely a GTP will survive in northern California and so the threat to the wildlife is minuscule. 

But one of the worst reptile pests in the world is the Brown Tree Snake - Guam.

Accidentally introduced during WWII and is a prime example of why exotics are so dangerous for an ecosystem!

Under a 'zoo' license it's possible to get these exotics - but very strict quarantine and enclosure regulations exist to stop accidental release.

Disease is another reason that needs control...

Do you need more reasons?


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 25, 2010)

so it is illegal for other countries to be keeping austrlian reptiles?


----------



## euphorion (Jun 26, 2010)

no. but export of our natives is now illegal as well. so what we've got, we've got. what they've got they ain't getting any more of!


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jun 30, 2010)

The real reason why we are not allowed to keep them is down to 2 things.

1/ the risk that exotic species become established environmental pests and
2/ the risk that they carry diseases that have yet to be discovered or have yet to be properly tested for and managed

I am not terribly concerned about point 2, but as for point 1, I would definitely be concerned. We have numerous pests, including some carnivorous ones, all of which have wreaked large scale ecological consequences regardless of their biology or where they originated from. 

Feral corn snakes, to give you one example, would probably decimate bird and reptile populations, and maybe small mammal populations too - particularly the smaller species, and corn snakes are also well known to attempt to eat other snakes too (most reports are cases of cannibalism but it still proves the point), so that too is also an inherent potential threat.

I wouldn't trust corns in Australia, especially in the northern NSW and QLD seaboard areas where they would obviously do very well - this of course ultimately boils down to an almost perfect temperate-to-subtropical climate that corn snakes would adapt to without any trouble at all because that is the climate they are most commonly found in.

In saying this, I couldn't see a problem with snow cornsnakes (these are basically a white snake with pink eyes and with a very light pink/orange/yellow pattern on them). Other white corn snakes would fall under that category too. I can't see how these would pose any considerable threat. Normal coloured corn snakes, that is a different matter altogether.


----------

